# Which afternoon exam to take -- what do employers prefer?



## latent (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello,

I just wanna get some opinions about which version of the FE exam to take. I'm generally leaning toward taking the Electrical Engineering afternoon exam just because that's already my area of specialization, and I presume that would be better for jobs in that area. What are the advantages of taking two General exams (both morning and afternoon)? For what circumstances is that favorable?


----------



## roadwreck (Mar 22, 2008)

I'd advise you to take which ever afternoon section you feel most comfortable with. I don't think I ever had an employer ask me what discipline I took for my FE, so I think the primary factor in choosing your afternoon depth section is deciding which topics you are most familiar with (and which give you the best opportunity to pass the first time).

To me, the advantages to taking the general afternoon exam seem to be that the topics covered will be the similar to those which you studied for the morning exam (the general PM is much more in depth then the AM general however). If you aren't that confident in your abilities in any of the other specific afternoon exams this may be a good way to cut down on the number of topics covered. Also if you've been out of school for a while and are a bit rusty on some of the afternoon subjects you haven't covered in a while it can be easier to just focus on the general topics covered for the AM and PM general exam rather then 'relearning' topics that you may have forgotten for some of the specific discipline subject matter.


----------



## Desert Engineer (Mar 22, 2008)

^^^^ I agree 100% with what roadwreck said. I passed the first time with the PM general. The topic of PM subject has never come up.


----------



## SSmith (Mar 22, 2008)

Desert Water said:


> The topic of PM subject has never come up.


+1


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 22, 2008)

SSmith said:


> +1


+2

Plus, I was drunk for the PM section, so it really didn't matter which one I took. I did end up taking the General section, though....I think.


----------

